# How often do you brush?



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I was just wondering... How often do other Vizsla owners brush their dog's coat? 

Must admit I probably don't do it often enough -- maybe once every week to ten days. But I do have high praise for this thing I use on Willie called a "Curry Brush" made by Four Paws. It is made of red rubber, and when I brush Willie I am always just amazed at how much loose fur comes off of him!! You wouldn't think, with such a close coat and all... Anyway, I just finished brushing him (always outside). ;D He always seem to enjoy it, too.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I brush about the same as you, but I've noticed that Riley doesn't really lose any hair. Is that normal?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, I've come to believe that it has a lot to do with the grooming tool itself. When I used a regular dog brush, in the past, not nearly as much hair came out. The curry brush just does a really nice job of it... loosens it up and pulls it to the top of the coat. Then I just sweep it off onto the lawn with my hand, and my lawn mower guys do the rest. It's blowin' in the wind.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We have a cat and it must be brushed almost twice a week, its labor intensive work so we are used to it. 
Sam, our 5 month old V on the other hand gets brushed almost daily it's part of our bonding ritual (2 minutes and it's done). 
My goal is to train him to bring the brush whenever he feels like having his coat pampered, though.


----------

